# Psorisis help



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Need a soap which am thinking reg OMH might be the best 
also need something to just apply what abt plain shea? 
Anyone have any suggestions? this is a speacial order.


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I have customers who use my goats milk soap with added she and then my version of barbs goat milk lotion and say it works wonders.

Patty


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

pine tar soap?


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

emu oil. My customers with skin conditions also used my fragrance free OMH soap and my version of Barb's lotion with great success. They don't like fragrances.

Bethany


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I wouldn't think fragrances would be good either. Thanks


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

My Dad likes the unscented plain goat milk soap-- it's just the Walmart soap with goat milk.

Susie


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Susie try putting about 2 ounces of Tea Tree Oil into that recipe, it makes it soo refreshing. That's my Just Soap. vicki


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

for my psoriasis people I offer 6 choices, tea tree, peppermint, calendula, calendula and borage, bare soap, oh and Jewelweed. the Calendula and Borage is really helping a lot of customers I've seen the red blotches get less irratated. course youll have to grow the calendula and borage in your garden and gather the blooms for infusion.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

ok well that will have to grow later on but where do you get these plants


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sondra terraherbs.com has everything she is very very nice. Vicki


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

[url]http://www.sfherb.com/FullView.asp?PRODUCT_ID=122 [/url]

I'm not sure where to get Borage??


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Sondra, there is a place of 281 the north side of Mineral Wells, The herb lady. She has a huge green house and sells all kinds of herbs. I have bought both calendula (pot marigold) and borage plants from her. I'm not very good a growing calendual it is an annual and by the time I plant the seeds and all this wonderful costal pops up in the flower bed well....it's hard to weed out when the new seedlings are coming up. But...calendula is wonderful on the skin, very healing for wind burn (I have taken a tea bath in it) and psorisis (I have it bad on my elbows) it is called Boudreau Farm Herbs. She also talks on one of the local Mineral Wells/Weatherford am talk shows. I can't remember what station. All about herbs. She knows more than anyone I have ever met. She is really something. Her name of course is JoAnn Boudreau.

Sheryl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH yes Sheryl I love JoAnne I forgot abt her we were out there a couple years ago. Need to go back.thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I love going to her place. My dh hates it when I want to go there. I can spend more money there, but she grows such wonderful stuff and she knows soooooo much about her herbs (all herbs for that matter) And I can talk to her all day long.

Sheryl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

That is for sure she knows her stuff. she has gotten back into goats too, did you know that?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Calendula is easy to grow and very pretty. It is a member of the marigold family. Great for infusions and the yellow petals looks pretty is soap. I use it in my Kansas Sunflower :biggrin

Christy


----------

